# Shimano Stratic 4000 Reel and Penn Striker Rod



## UOPaul (Apr 14, 2008)

This is an older model Rod and Reel. Still functions well, a bit dirty. Rod is missing a few eyes out of the guides but all the guides are present. Open to offers. Please email directly as I do not check this forum as often as I used to.

$125 picked up in Norfolk.


----------

